# Rip Fence for Craftsman 10 inch, 15 amp Table Saw



## Huntrava (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi there-

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I recently picked up a used Craftsman 10 inch, 15 amp Table Saw on Craigslist for $250, which seemed like a great deal. Now I've got a table saw and a router table in a portable unit, which is great since I'm a renter. That said, it didn't come with a rip fence.

Could I get some recommendations for a good, solid replacement rip fence? I understand some of the parts are compatible with the BT3000 and the BT3001...is the rip fence one of them???

Thanks-


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Model # and/or a pic would narrow it down from the dozens of possible saws this could be.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yah, which saw?*

Ebay will have one probably...
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...+fence+for+ryobi+table+saw&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Craftsm...086?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c35083306


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Retro fit a Biesemeyer fence to the saw, I did to my C-man. Pretty easy job.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

From the description, the OP is talking about this (or a similar) saw:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...d=00921829000&subcat=Table+Saws&vertical=TOOL

Craftsman has sold rebranded Ryobi sliding benchtop saws (bt3000/3100). From what I was able to find I believe the majority of parts are interchangable, though I have heard that they are getting more difficult to come by.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That was my first table saw....and it was a great saw...

Have you checked with sears parts?


----------



## Huntrava (Oct 11, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Model # and/or a pic would narrow it down from the dozens of possible saws this could be.


Wow, my bad. I posted that after work at 3:30 AM...:laughing:

It is indeed the 21829. On Ebay the replacement Sears parts are very expensive (~120) which is why I'm wondering if a less expensive fence would work, or if that's just the cost of doing businesses with this thing.



George G said:


> Retro fit a Biesemeyer fence to the saw, I did to my C-man. Pretty easy job.


This could be interesting. As far as I know, the only thing more important than a properly aligned fence is a calibrated blade. Are there any tutorials on how to do this? It doesn't sound cheaper, per se, but I'm sure it would improve the saw overall.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Huntrava said:


> Wow, my bad. I posted that after work at 3:30 AM...:laughing:
> 
> This could be interesting. As far as I know, the only thing more important than a properly aligned fence is a calibrated blade. Are there any tutorials on how to do this? It doesn't sound cheaper, per se, but I'm sure it would improve the saw overall.


I did this with my C-Man saw and the instructions supplied by Beisemeyer were easy to follow. I had to drill the cast iron top for some bolts, drills easy, and I had to cut out part of the rear rail so the tilt would work. Then I make a right extension table for it.

Not a difficult installation. The hardest part was cutting the rear steel angle iron to allow the saw to tilt.

I would do it again without hesitation.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ahhh.....I can definitely relate to those "C-trick moments"! :laughing:

A fence from the Bt3000/BT3100 will definitely fit the 21829....both made by Ryobi.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Huntrava said:


> Wow, my bad. I posted that after work at 3:30 AM...:laughing:
> 
> It is indeed the 21829. On Ebay the replacement Sears parts are very expensive (~120) which is why I'm wondering if a less expensive fence would work, or if that's just the cost of doing businesses with this thing.
> 
> ...


What is a "calibrated blade?"

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm sure he means "aligned" ...properly*



GeorgeC said:


> What is a "calibrated blade?"
> 
> George


calibrated:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/calibrated


----------

